# Over Excursion Issues???



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have made an alignment with a speaker in a ported box (the speaker isn't the best for vented (Qts too high)... but I really wanted some practice with this system). It was actually made for a car.. but moreover to the important stuff! I ran the program from diy-subwoofer.org and obtained the images (attached below):
















I was worried about the excursion being too high and if the response of this system looks good or if it's time to go back to the drawing board. I tried to tune it to a lower Hz to make it more flat:dontknow:. And all the information on the I obtained from the link below

www.profileusa.com/manuals/BX12.pdf

Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Some subs do not model well in ported, the Baja is one of them. I'll guess you have it modeled in a huge box just by looking at the response graph. You need to lower the input power in your modeling so the sub is within or slightly higher then it's Xmax of 5 mm. This driver would do much better in a sealed design.


----------

